# I need new fish food



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I need a new fish food for my corys, bristlenose plecos, siamese algae eaters, and mystery snails. The food I'm using now is breaking down almost as soon as it hits the water which means most of it went into the gravel. I put some small dinner plates to help this but the plecos are making the food come off of the plate with their tale when they swim away. 
I'm looking for a food that 
1. won't fall apart quickly. 
2. will be good for all of the fish I listed. 
3 won't cloud the water.
Do any of yall know of a food that will do the things I have listed?


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Message lohachata about getting some plecocaine, which is fish food, from him. He is really good about getting your order to you within a week. Remember, I have ordered from him and get has always been very prompt with the order.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

While I have no doubts about his fish food, It's not really what I'm looking for. I'm looking for something I can get in a store or order from amazon.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

His prices are so much better than amazon or fish stores. You get more for your money with lohachata's plecocaine. You can get a pound of plecocaine for $6, the shipping would be $5. It is worth it, because it will last you longer than fish food from the pet store or amazon.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't think I would use a pound of it before it went bad, I don't have a lot of bottom feeders.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

You just might. Look in Neptune Aquatics here on the forum and see what foods he sells. Also ask him about Aquari-Sol, see if he is selling it, if he is, get some, because you will not find it in any stores. Oh also, I am not sure if you can put the fish food in the fridge to keep it from going bad before you use it all. Might want to ask lohachata that one.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Actually I may have to give plecocaine a second look.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i do offer a good variety of foods.all are high quality made here in the USA using American ingredients and no preservatives.
while Plecocaine is a great food for all species , it , along with all other foods should never be used as an "every day staple".all fish need a well rounded and varied diet..
excess foods can be put in a ziploc freezer bag and stored in the freezer for a year or more.
if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I am actually looking at several other foods so my fish can have a varied diet. I do have a few questions for now, do you carry and foods that are a bit meaty? And also, do you have a page where I could see what foods you have?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

If you are interested in his fish food, PM him. It's the way to do business the polite way, B. If you get some and are delighted with it, *then* post on the open forum.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

here is the list of foods that i currently offer..

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/neptune-aquatics/56402-foods-update-new-items.html


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the list Loha. It seems like I might get some #01 and possibly some #02 I'm not sure how much I should get #01 and #02. I am breeding some guppy's and some endlers, currently there are about 3-4 dozen endlers that are mostly small fish that are barely an inch long, I also have about 1-2 dozen guppy's that are ranging in size from new born to about half an inch. How much of each would you recommend getting? 

I am not sure how big of a food I should get for my bottom feeders. What size would you recommend for the bottom feeders I have?

Also, I have a single bumblebee catfish which I would like to get some food for. I was thinking about getting half a pound of #05 for him, what do you think?

Sorry for all of the questions,lol. Also I should let you know that I have to work for my money and I can clean the gutters next month for $50 or $100 so I can pay for the order then.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

You are doing good big b. Ask as many questions as possible. It is how we all learn. You will like lohachata's customer service, it is excellent. He is always prompt with the orders. Stay in touch with him and keep him updated on your money situation, whether or not you can pay. He likes folks who stay in touch with him about that.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah right now I am basically broke. I got about 4 dollars in change then maybe 1 or 2 dollars. 
I will send you a weekly report on my money situation, how's that Loha?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not to worry b....whenever you are ready...
#01 is a slightly coarse powder that is good for fry such as livebearers..#02 is a granule that is good for fish up to about 2" or so.
i think the #05 would not suit the bumble bee as half of the pellets float and half sink..maybe #04 would be better.
i would suggest maybe 1/2 lb of each size..that would be $9.00 plus $5.25 for shipping..


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I agree with #04 pellet being the best for bottom dwellers. I had clown loaches and they are bottom dwellers, they got the #04 pellet of plecocaine and did very well. Big b, go with the #04 for your catfish.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

lohachata said:


> not to worry b....whenever you are ready...
> #01 is a slightly coarse powder that is good for fry such as livebearers..#02 is a granule that is good for fish up to about 2" or so.
> i think the #05 would not suit the bumble bee as half of the pellets float and half sink..maybe #04 would be better.
> i would suggest maybe 1/2 lb of each size..that would be $9.00 plus $5.25 for shipping..


Thanks Loha, I was thinking, since I have 1 six inch bristlenose pleco, 1 three inch bristlenose pleco, 7 different corys and about 10 mystery snails, should I got a pound of #04 instead of half a pound?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

LizStreithorst said:


> If you are interested in his fish food, PM him. It's the way to do business the polite way, B. If you get some and are delighted with it, *then* post on the open forum.


I could have sworn that this post was not here an hour or two ago. I think I'm going crazy. I have seen posts pop up hours after the time it said they were posted. I have looked through an entire thread and it be 5:00AM and then a little while later, it says a post that was not there before was made at 2:00AM. Has anybody else seen this happen or am I just crazy?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just get a clip and nori algae sheets my plecos go crazy for that stuff


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

b , i would suggest you also make sure you give your plecos and cories plenty of foods such as algae wafers and other veggie based foods.
and foods such as spirulina are also excellent for them...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, I was actually looking at spirulina and some algae wafers and some other things. I plan to buy about a dozen different foods or possibly more. I am gonna make a list of all the foods I make but I will ahve to do it after my homework :/.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Then PM lohachata the list, or you can put it here, whichever is good. But I would PM lohachata the list of foods you want from him, it would be better that way.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't clarify enough. I meant I would be buying about a dozen foods in total, not just from him. I think I'm buying 2 or 3 foods from him? Let me check.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep, 2 foods from Loha. Half a pound of #01 and half a pound of #04.


----------

